# NOW he wants to move to France!



## noblesse

After several years of contemplation, my OH has decided he wants to join me here in France.

I moved over in 2018 and have a 5-year CDS (valid to 2026).

Does anyone have a link to an official website that tells me (in French is OK) what procedure we have to follow, or is there someone who has done this and can give me some advice on the matter?

Thanks.


----------



## 255

@noblesse -- Foreign national residing in France | France-Visas.gouv.fr . Cheers, 255


----------



## noblesse

255 said:


> @noblesse -- Foreign national residing in France | France-Visas.gouv.fr . Cheers, 255


Thanks for the link.

Things are a bit different in our case because I came over from the UK before 'Brexit' and there are provisions that apply under the Withdrawal Agreement, but that's given me a place to start.


----------



## conky2

I hope you have told your OH to do some of his own research Noblesse............


----------



## noblesse

conky2 said:


> I hope you have told your OH to do some of his own research Noblesse............


Why do you say that?

He’ll have enough to do with selling/renting the house and then moving himself and the cats.

I’ll take care of the paperasse!


----------



## 255

@noblesse -- Try this one: Brexit . Cheers, 255


----------



## noblesse

255 said:


> @noblesse -- Try this one: Brexit . Cheers, 255


Thanks again.


----------

